# Ole Cranky- Altdorf Armoured Corps Steam Tank Painted



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I think I've finished this bad boy. I am quite happy with the outcome, particularly the wood effect. I added some personality into the crew compartment Painted in Altdorf Colours since that's where my army is based! Let me know what you think!!


















































































She's a very very dirty beast!!


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice the colors are great..they do not POP out like a brand new car.
Alot of nice detail in it really dig the maps inside.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great paint job,love the wood work inside and the verdigris in the cannon.+rep


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice work Horus, still doesn't quite make me want to buy one, but you have done a good job of your Steam Tank for sure.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks guys for looking! Thanks for the kind words too. Squeek, I doubt I'll ever use this in a game, maybe here and there to fill in points, but it is going to go on a scenic base. This kit really is great for one reason, the customization. I will buy one more I think and put it in a diorama. There is one more thing to do with Ole Clanky here... Just gotta get some pigments and blend in some of the panel fading a little better. Thanks again for looking and commenting guys!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice work, I like how it looks weathered.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

There are these things called kleenex or tissues or cloth, and you can use them to wipe off excess paint when you need to drybrush. I guess a thumb serves just as well.

jk. Great stuff here. The wood effect is awesome.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hehe my thumb keeps the paint a little moist when I'm working fast and in small areas LOL


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I prefer to use my thumb as well, its closer, really nice Steam tank, too bad its from Altdorf and not someplace with real empire soldiers hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I think your thumb has more talent for painting that I ever will.


The Steam Tank looks excellent and I love the maps/charts and the graph on the inside. What did you use for the maps/charts?

I notice that the hull is alternating red and blue, where as the turret is half red anf half blue - what's was the reasoning behind that (I'm not complaining, just curious)?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Newt! The charts I made up using standard plain white paper and a black pen, drew the graphs to a rough scale, and different sizes. I washed the paper with Sepia and let it dry. I had intended to burn up the edges but forgot in my haste LOL That's all there was to that. The turret and hull are different looking to show parts taken from different tanks from swap outs and the like. That's the stroy anyway. I just wanted the turret to stand out a little bit from the main hull really, so that's why! Glad you like it thanks all for the comments!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice. Your painting skills are progressing very well. I like the overall feel of the model and the weathering is well done. As for the thumb..., that's what mine looks like too when I am completed a project. (I don't know about you but I find a few of the colours particularly difficult to get off!:wink

Good Wrok:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks man, glad you liked it Derek. I based it out with my ab, but have never sprayed Citadel colours before. My nozzle was clogged after one pass... soooo back to model master paints in my brush, no doubt about that LOL


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Drying retarder and a slow aid will help with the tip-drying, its not just GW paints but acrylics as a whole are a royal pain in the ass to shoot through an airbrush.

1. It is to clean, I think you are talking about buying weathering powders so I hope you are going to fox that .

2. The cannon has had enough time to build up tarnish but not enough time to have soot build up on the tip? 

3. Lastly, one of your gages goes from normal, to red then to green... unless the Canadian army has some funky gages it should be reversed . \

Overall very nice model and a great paint job. Love to see your work!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

HorusReborn said:


> thanks man, glad you liked it Derek. I based it out with my ab, but have never sprayed Citadel colours before. My nozzle was clogged after one pass... soooo back to model master paints in my brush, no doubt about that LOL


I use even the _foundations_ without a problem in my AB. I just add a home made reducer to thin them out first. (4 parts water: 1 part alcohol: 1 part glass cleaner) I mix this with the paint until I get the consistency of skimmed milk. It flows very well with this 'elixir' k:


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That is one slick paintjob man, very realistic, +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> I use even the _foundations_ without a problem in my AB. I just add a home made reducer to thin them out first. (4 parts water: 1 part alcohol: 1 part glass cleaner) I mix this with the paint until I get the consistency of skimmed milk. It flows very well with this 'elixir' k:


It's funny though, with Model Master paints, I get jammed, but a quick spritz with windex has always solved that. Never had it dry up so fast in my life LOL Thanks for the tips man, going to try it out sometime this weekend!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice job HR, you pulled that off nicely.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Damned fine job mate! That thing is beautiful. I like the addition of little things like the maps you've done. Makes the beast unique!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Nate for the kind words. I'm glad you like it! It's my fave so far, and I definately want to do another or 7 more lol. Larry, thanks for the rep. The gagues really are minor in my opinion and weren't a complete necessity... at least I painted them  As for the tarnish, I do believe it would tarnish faster from the wet moist steam than soot would build up. Besides, if you've been in a tank, you'll find even the main guns never build soot on the outside... spent many a day cleaning the inside of the barrel, but the outside never built soot. It's a common misconception of armour!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nicely done I wish I could paint like that. + rep from me man.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hahaha, that's awesome! I love the wood effect! Now if I can only figure out how to use that model in 40k!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a very dirty lady you've painted there. I love the nice subdued colours and the wood looks nicly weathered. +rep from me.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for taking the time to look at her! She's definately won some accolades down at the shop too... they've moved the shop "painter" who builds the promo stuff for display, and put mine in the case for a time! A great boost to my ego LOL Thanks all for the comments and the rep!


----------

